# Adobe Photoshop Anfänger Tut



## Michael_Giese (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe vor kurzem Adobe Photshop CS4 erworben und bin nun auf der suche nach Anfänger Tutorials um das Programm komplett kennen zu lernen bzw damit umgehen zu lernen.
Ich hoffe ihr habt da ein paar gute für mich!


Danke im Voraus
Micha


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de.

Zum einen kann man die mitgelieferte Online-Hilfe durchaus empfehlen, welche einen guten Einstieg gibt.
Darüber hinaus lohnt sich auch ein Blick in unsere Grafik FAQ.

*Photoshop-Tutorials auf tutorials.de*

Weitere Anlaufquellen können Video2Brain, lynda.com, die eSeminars von Adobe oder auch mal
eine Google-Suche sein.  Was allerdings auch nicht unterschätzen ist, ist das eigenständige
Herumspielen mit dem Programm. Schnapp dir ein Foto und spiele mit den Einstellungen, Werk-
zeugen, Filtern/ Effekten usw. herum.

Und falls du zu einem konkreten Fall eine Frage hast, weißt du ja, wo du uns findest. 

Viele Grüße und maximalen Lernerfolg,
Markus


----------



## Michael_Giese (5. Dezember 2008)

Danke für deine Antwort!
Habe mich mal auf den Links umgeschaut, finde aber leider kein "Einstiegs"-Tutorial.

Mein Ziel ist es primär zu lernen Grafiken zu erstellen für das Web oder Printmedien etc~


Vielleicht hast Du ja dafür was für mich 



Grüße,
Micha


----------



## ink (5. Dezember 2008)

Viel mehr als Web & Print-Medien gibt es nicht 
Was stellst du dir denn vor?
Die Grundlagen zu Auflösung, Aufbau usw?
Die aufgezeigten Tutorials und Links dienen ausschließlich dem Erlernen von Grafiken.

mfg


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

wie schon gesagt: Die mitgelieferte Online-Hilfe (F1) lässt sich prima verwenden und sollte gerade
für Anfänger der erste Schritt zum Umgang des Programms zur Pflicht werden.
Weiterhin liegt dir die ganze Welt zu Füßen, wenn du einmal Google anschmeißt und dort nach Ein-
steigertutorials suchst - du wirst quasi erschlagen damit. Exemplarisch habe ich dir mal eine gute
Schulung herausgesucht, die die Grundlagen vermittelt: {PDF} Photoshop Grundlagen von photozauber.de

Was ich dir auch noch empfehlen kann sind die zahlreichen Tutorial-CDs von Verlagen wie Galileo
oder Video2Brain.

Grüße


----------



## Michael_Giese (7. Dezember 2008)

Danke sehr.
Sind die Tuturial CD's eigtl vorteilhafter als zB. ein Buch (Amazon, Galileo,..) zu kaufen?
Welche Bücher/CD's würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 


Hab schon ein wenig angefangen rumzuwerkeln, bekomme aber irgendwie keinen Farbverlauf hin  (Also nur auf einer kleinen Strecke nicht über das ganze Bild mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug)



Grüße,
Micha


----------



## Michael_Giese (7. Dezember 2008)

Und würden es auch CS3 Bücher/CD's tun? Die CS4 Bücher/CD's sind noch nicht auf dem Markt.


----------



## akrite (7. Dezember 2008)

... ich würde als Anfänger Tutorials (Videos) vorziehen - ein guter Einstieg ist :
- Adobe Video Workshop
- PhotoshopUser TV


----------



## Phillip (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo bitte haltet mich nicht für blöd, aber ich bekomm es einfach nicht hin ein Bild aus dem weissen Hintergrund auszuschneiden. Ich kann es markieren, dann in einer anderen Ebene speichern, aber diese "Kästchen" sind immer noch drumrum...ich möchte das Bild ganz frei haben. Könnt Ihr helfen?


----------



## chmee (15. Dezember 2009)

Der Reihe nach:

1. Hintergrund auswählen per "Farbe auswählen" oder Zauberstift oder Auswahl und Similar
2. Auswahl des Hintergrundes wird angezeigt.

3. Aus Auswahl Maske machen (Symbol im Ebenenfenster)
oder
3. Rechtsklick und Auswahl kopieren. Ehemalige Ebene verstecken nicht vergessen.

mfg chmee


----------



## smileyml (15. Dezember 2009)

Diese Kästchen symbolisieren Transparenz, wenn keine Farbe mehr darüber liegt.
Demnach scheinst du alles richtig gemacht zu haben.

Du musst das Bild je nach Verwendungszweck jetzt nur entsprechend als PSD, TIF oder PNG24 speichern.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Eisfee73 (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

bei http://www.verleihshop.de gibt es verschiedene Trainings-DVD zu allen möglichen Programmen, so auch Photoshop CS4 (für Anfänger, Fortgeschrittene und Spezialthemen).

Die DVD´s sind super, hab das mit Dreamweaver CS4 auch gemacht.

Vielleicht hilfts weiter....

LG
EISFEE73


----------



## chmee (15. Dezember 2009)

Das Netz ist voll von Videotutorials, ob bei Uns (hier lang), oder bei Galileo oder bei Youtube. So solltest Du quasi 90% aller Wünsche befriedigt sehen. Wenn Du danach immernoch wissensdurstig bist, kannst Du die DVDs kaufen.

mfg chmee


----------



## AG-Pictures (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Micha

Das Internet ist zwar voll mit Tutorials zu Photoshop aber ich würde dir erstmal die Grundlagen sehr ans Herz legen.

Die komplexesten Bildmontagen bauen auf den Grundlagen auf. Verstehst du die Grundlagen, stehen dir alle Türen offen.

Hierzu möchte ich dir eine DVD von Video2Brain empfehlen. Hier der Link:

Photoshop CS4 Grundlagen

Viel Spaß damit!

lg Andy


----------



## Maxxdome (4. März 2010)

AG-Pictures hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Micha
> 
> Das Internet ist zwar voll mit Tutorials zu Photoshop aber ich würde dir erstmal die Grundlagen sehr ans Herz legen.
> 
> ...



Hab mir deinen Link gerade mal durchgelesen, das Programm scheint klasse zu sein  Ich selbst bin blutiger Photoshop-Anfänger, aber möcht mich doch gern mal reinarbeiten. Gratis-Software/Tutorials oder zumindest günstige Hefte, die sowas in dem Stil nahelegen, gibts nicht oder? Ist aber auf jeden Fall klasse strukturiert!


----------

